# Do you trust your pellet smoker



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Enough to leave unattended for an overnight smoke?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

No I donâ€™t, twice on my traeger had a error when cooking a brisket. So I check it on a regular basis.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## hoggunner4 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes. The more you use it the better. I have a traeger and have cooked multiple briskets all at night. I put em on when I go to bed, get up about 4 and wrap it and it’s done around 9 usually. They are awesome. Be sure to filter the dust out of your pellets before dumping them in the hopper. Helps keep a more consistent temperature.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

All the time. My RecTec works perfectly through the nite on all my briskets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

keep the ashes clean and maybe i would. Ive seen mine catch fire..My buddy almost burned his barn down,.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Never had a problem when doing overnight cooking.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

UDS+pitmaster IQ is what I use, works AMAZING

I wouldnt trust a pellet grill with a brisket but thats just me.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

We have had a Rec Tec for 5 years no problems with overnight cooks, but like has been said keep dust out of pellets.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

yes


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Do it all the time. Throw briskets, pork butts on overnight and ready by lunch no problem.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Do it all the time, but I also use a wireless thermometer that will alarm at whatever parameters I set. So if I set the low temp at 200 it will let me know if it drops below that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlpollard1 (Apr 19, 2017)

I do with my CampChef. Never had an issue and easy to clean


----------



## Johnny2020 (Feb 11, 2020)

I haven't had any issues in my REC TEC 700, have had it for about a year and half. I have smoked 3 (14-16 lb.) briskets at once with no issues over night.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Pit Boss Copperhead 5 vertical smoker and just did an overnight pork butt cook on Saturday. Tossed it on around midnight, set my Thermoworks smoke to alert me if the temps got out of the range I set and went to bed. I woke up around 3 to use the bathroom and stirred the pellets and topped off the water pan. Woke up at 7 when the wife got up, again stirred the pellets and topped water pan off. Checked things out around 11, pulled it at 1. 

Temp was set at 250*, The smoke showed a max temp of 268* at some point, and the low alarm was set at 215* and never went off. Iâ€™ve learned to trust it. I fire it up about an hour and a half before I put anything on it to let everything get happy happy at 350*, then turn it down to 250* about 30 minutes before putting the meat on. As long as everything is doing what itâ€™s supposed to at that point it is good to go. I do worry about the pellets creating a void as they are drawn in. So I stir it occasionally and keep it close to topped off(50lb hopper capacity) so the weight causes the voids to collapse.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I trust my Rec Tec...I'll put a brisket on when I go to bed with the temperature probes set to let me know when the temperature hits 203. The app is great for alarms and setting temperature.


Put a brisket on before I went to work one morning and it was ready at 7 that evening cooking at 225. 


TH


----------



## Super Dave 1 (Jan 28, 2019)

My Pit Boss has never let me down on any of my briskets, my stickburner has not been fired up in 2+ years.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I had built up the courage to, then while smoking a brisket one Sunday a fire broke out; freaked me out. I had cooked leg quarters a few days before and best I can figure is the long heat mixed with the extra grease I did not clean lead to it. Since then, I clean out the pit after every 4-5 uses, vacuum up the dust that accumulates and used Clorox wipes (when they were plentiful, lol) no use a spray and microfiber, lol. 

I haven't had any issues now that I take those measures.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

seems like several of you run Rec-Tecs.. looking at the 700, quite a few guys I work with have them and love them..
I was very apprehensive on how well they could do a brisket, had a few my boss did that were among some of the best briskets I have ever had and that includes the best places around like Franklins, Brothertons, etc. in Austin.

Thinking of one and also looking at the new Weber pellet.. it is the same price as the Rec-Tec 700

back to the topic at hand, I really don't want any grill or smoker next to house,,,
'


----------

